# wearing jeans under or over belly?



## JigglyBelly99 (Sep 2, 2019)

Which do you guys prefer? I miss girls wearing low rise jeans. I miss girls wearing jeans under the belly.

I love visible belly outlines and muffin tops. I love how you can see fat belly belly jiggle with every step

Why do so many girls wear pants over belly? . Why do so many girls try to hide the belly or try to not make it flaunt

I find high pants or girdles belly shapers so boring. When I can't see the belly shape.

I know fat admiring people are a minority still I miss the old trends


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 2, 2019)

JigglyBelly99 said:


> Which do you guys prefer? I miss girls wearing low rise jeans. I miss girls wearing jeans under the belly.
> 
> I love visible belly outlines and muffin tops. I love how you can see fat belly belly jiggle with every step
> 
> ...



I saw a girl with her pants over her belly a little while ago, and it reminded me of why I enjoy seeing it that way. Her belly was pressed into the front of the jeans, so you could see its outline in tight fabric around the zipper and button, the latter of which was almost sunken-looking, and around the belly, there was more stretched fabric, basically completely flat until it reached her hip, because it was stretched so tight, and there was no skin there for it to touch. I guess if you're big enough, you can make almost anything look good.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 3, 2019)

I almost always where my trousers over my belly. Absolutely nothing to do with appearance or fashion, simply because it is much more comfortable for me, and probably for a lot of other fat women too. Also, its a lot more comfortable walking around without your lower belly jiggling around and getting in the way, so it's kinda like why women wear bras. And you don't have to worry about your shirt riding up and exposing your belly/hips/butt that way.


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2019)

Higher waisted jeans are also just the style right now.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 3, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I almost always where my trousers over my belly. Absolutely nothing to do with appearance or fashion, simply because it is much more comfortable for me, and probably for a lot of other fat women too. Also, its a lot more comfortable walking around without your lower belly jiggling around and getting in the way, so it's kinda like why women wear bras. And you don't have to worry about your shirt riding up and exposing your belly/hips/butt that way.


I completely agree! Over the belly is way more comfortable. It also keeps your pants from coming down completely when you bend over lol!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Sep 3, 2019)

Helps...keep the fat where it need to be when I wear my pants over my belly.


----------



## Broseph (Sep 5, 2019)

I totally understand the comfort aspect of pants over belly. Practical, comfy, bam. 

Having said that—as an FA particularly partial to bellies—I love to see that thing hang over, even pop out from under the shirt a bit. There is something incredibly sexy about it spilling out over the front and sides. I’m really into tight clothing, though, maybe that’s where my preference comes from.


----------



## Broseph (Sep 5, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> I saw a girl with her pants over her belly a little while ago, and it reminded me of why I enjoy seeing it that way. Her belly was pressed into the front of the jeans, so you could see its outline in tight fabric around the zipper and button, the latter of which was almost sunken-looking, and around the belly, there was more stretched fabric, basically completely flat until it reached her hip, because it was stretched so tight, and there was no skin there for it to touch. I guess if you're big enough, you can make almost anything look good.




I second this: pants over can also be very appealing. Especially those elastic/yoga pants and especially when they are tight. I’m all for anything that accentuates a big belly.


----------



## Aqw (Sep 5, 2019)

Broseph said:


> I second this: pants over can also be very appealing. Especially those elastic/yoga pants and especially when they are tight. I’m all for anything that accentuates a big belly.


Yes. For men as for women


----------



## Bama (Sep 6, 2019)

JigglyBelly99 said:


> Which do you guys prefer? I miss girls wearing low rise jeans. I miss girls wearing jeans under the belly.
> 
> I love visible belly outlines and muffin tops. I love how you can see fat belly belly jiggle with every step
> 
> ...


I miss pants and shorts under the belly too. I very much prefer to see the belly and muffin top hanging over the waistline. Skinny chicks show skin and belly, fat chicks should too. Fat girls should put on a pair of Daisy Dukes and a baby tee or a tank top and celebrate their sexiness. And a fat girl in yoga pants or biker shorts and a sports bra with her belly hanging is ultra-sexy. Even more sexy than Daisy Dukes. I'm sure it's more comfortable for the ladies to wear their pants over their belly's, but it's so much sexier to wear them under. 

I vote for the belly hang and the muffin top.


----------



## Scubasteve (Dec 28, 2019)

I was admiring my girlfriend the other day. She was wearing tight jeans. She has a really large belly. When she was sitting, her belly stuck out about 6" over the top of her jeans all the way around. She wears them just below the belly button. 
When she was thinner, she wore them below the belly. Now her belly hangs too low.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm all in for the belly hang over the jeans

It's an amazing, gorgeous look, but a super sized girl in jeans is amazing to begin with....


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure I think it's possible to cover or go over my belly. My pants slip down as soon as I walk (more and more jigglin' goin' on). Guess I should buy some suspenders.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes, it's definitely more comfortable to wear your jeans high waisted over your belly than to have the waistband and fasteners digging into your underbelly. But on the other hand it's a bit hotter to see the belly hanging out and spilling over top of the jeans. But over





Under





Or in between 




Any tubby tummy dressed in denim is a friend of mine!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 4, 2020)

squeezablysoft said:


> Yes, it's definitely more comfortable to wear your jeans high waisted over your belly than to have the waistband and fasteners digging into your underbelly. But on the other hand it's a bit hotter to see the belly hanging out and spilling over top of the jeans. But over
> View attachment 134499
> 
> View attachment 134500
> ...


I agree, but without suspenders the pants tend to slide down, especially if your lower belly is very soft and jiggly.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 4, 2020)

squeezablysoft said:


> Yes, it's definitely more comfortable to wear your jeans high waisted over your belly than to have the waistband and fasteners digging into your underbelly.



If you're wearing a belt and doing up your pants or jeans under your belly, then you can avoid the pain of having the buckle digging into the underside of your belly by wearing the buckle to the side rather than at the front. You may find it easiest to do the buckle up at the front and then slide it round to the side.

I think that wearing the belt under the belly or round the belly both have their appeal. With the belt under the belly you get a beautiful bulge above the belt or overspill over the top of the belt. For people with really big bellies the belt or waistband (with suspenders holding the pants up) makes the wearer look so tubby and I think that the tubby look is so cute. And suspenders make a great sex toy.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jan 4, 2020)

The eternal question...for millennia scholars have pondered...


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 5, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> The eternal question...for millennia scholars have pondered...


lol, well, I like the eye squeezablysoft has, and appreciate shotha's suggestion. I'm not sure how my belly looks best. Wonder if anyone really notices it?


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Shotha (Jan 5, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> Wonder if anyone really notices it?



I think that those who notice most will be the women, who find your belly attractive.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 5, 2020)

I prefer to wear my pants over my belly. It makes me feel more feminine.


----------



## Emmy (Jan 29, 2020)

first..agree, over is 100% more comfy... BUT.. [and its a big butt ] i find my jeans and yoga pants hug my butt and hips more if i wear them over.... which i love


----------



## In to it (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm with a woman who weighs 465 and she can't stand jeans the denim is just too rough. She has a girlfriend who makes her stretch leggings and she loves them. Now she knows how I admire her belly so around the house she will pull the waist down under her belly. I really like how these leggings show off all her curves in the thighs, calves and ass.


----------



## pani (Jun 12, 2020)

Finding ample men attractive, I definitely prefer over the belly for men. It just exclaims an air of confidence, especially if the tummy is very prominent!


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Jun 13, 2020)

Since my belly is getting bigger, I wear my jeans under the belly.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jun 13, 2020)

Under! When it comes to men though. I love the hanging ❤


----------



## Tempere (Jun 13, 2020)

Prefer under the belly for sure, but in all practicality over it is better i am sure.


----------



## blumex (Aug 10, 2020)

My preferred look


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 13, 2020)

Generally speaking it seems like the fellas like the waistline under the belly and the ladies prefer over the belly. I still wear my jeans like a 90s kid with the top of my boxers sticking up over the belt line and my pants sagging a bit, and my belly definitely hangs way out over the top - I can't imagine trying to hoist them up to my bellybutton, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 13, 2020)

I do my belt up under my belly, because I like to show my belly off - like this:-


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 14, 2020)

Over the belly here!It is more comfy and the way i have gained its all gone to my belly and hips.Sorry People!


----------



## In to it (Aug 15, 2020)

I have to go with under the belly. This single mother just moved onto our street and she wears her stretch pants under her belly and she has a tremendous belly hang and she is quite comfortable letting it all hang out and I'm glad she does.


----------



## blumex (Aug 31, 2020)

overflowing belly!


----------



## Rob hudson (Sep 2, 2020)

I actually don't like jeans. I like sundresses. Skirts. Sweats. I'm tactile and like to pet. Jeans just aren't pettable.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 8, 2020)

Over belly is more comfortable, and some tops you just can't cover up with decently when under.


----------



## andycarter (Oct 11, 2020)

Over. Emphasizes the hips when the pants are around the narrowest part of the waist. Makes the bottom half of the body look bigger. Shows off FUPA.


----------



## Broseph (Oct 11, 2020)

andycarter said:


> Shows off FUPA.



Might be a nute question here but what is FUPA? It sounds very positive in this context


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Oct 11, 2020)

Broseph said:


> Might be a nute question here but what is FUPA? It sounds very positive in this context



Fat Upper Pubic Area.


----------



## larce (Oct 12, 2020)

I love when a woman wear her jeans under her belly and a semi tight sweater over the belly so when she moves or bends I can see her wonderful curves exposed and she has to tug on the sweater to cover her belly !


----------



## Broseph (Oct 12, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Fat Upper Pubic Area.




Thanks for the clarification--a very positive acronym indeed!


----------



## Bama (Oct 19, 2020)

Mystic Rain said:


> Over belly is more comfortable, and some tops you just can't cover up with decently when under.


You make a good point. The type of top really makes a big difference. If the top is tucked in (t-shirt, polo type shirt), then probably over, but, if it's more of a blouse type top, I would lean towards under. In a blouse type top, both the belly and the top should be free to hang loose.


----------



## jello4me (Dec 13, 2020)

Every once in a while you see a lady with her belly roll spilling over the jeans. You know they have done the hard work to build that belly and are happy with the hang. I always give them a smile.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 13, 2020)

Emmy said:


> first..agree, over is 100% more comfy... BUT.. [and its a big butt ] i find my jeans and yoga pants hug my butt and hips more if i wear them over.... which i love



How are you? LTNS. Surving Covid 19? Add the Covid 20 yet?


----------



## jello4me (Dec 13, 2020)

Covid 27 on me baby. BaLOONING!


----------



## luckyfa (Jul 13, 2021)

I was wondering if there are low-waist jeans for women over a certain size. I guess low-waist jeans are also tighter in general. If my wife tried to wear one of them, she wouldn‘t able to pull them over her thighs.

When it comes to my preference, I actually like both: A belly hanging over pants or jeans as well as jeans fully filled out by the lower belly roll which accentuates the upper belly roll. I love to open the button of my wife‘s jeans, which can be challenging when it is deeply buried into her belly fat. Sometimes the button is already open because otherwise she wouldn‘t comfortably fit into her jeans. The moment the belly pops out of its prison is absolutely thrilling!


----------



## blumex (Jul 13, 2021)

My waist


----------



## Belliesturnmeon03 (Nov 12, 2021)

I too prefer over the belly, it’s much more comfortable for me


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 12, 2021)

I wear my jeans over my belly. I'm a proportionate apple shape but jeans never sit right unless I do that.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Nov 16, 2021)

I like my pants and jeans under my belly. I’m not as fat here as I’d like. I’m about 245, 44 pants, 53” belly. Was hoping for 260-270, 46-48 pants. But I love belly overhang.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 17, 2021)

both, I wear my pants over lower belly and under upper belly


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 18, 2021)

I definitely prefer my pants over my belly. I'll sometimes wear my knickers under, but that never lasts long.


----------



## nsandru (Nov 19, 2021)

I am always wearing my shorts (I don't wear long pants) under my belly.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Jan 10, 2022)

I am a guy with a good sized belly and I wear my jeans under my overhang. I have found out that I get a little bit more use out of them that way. I don’t outgrow my jeans that quickly because for me growth occurs in the overhang part of my belly first. Also, I just noticed that my metal belt buckles tend to get dull and a little bit corroded from my fat belly covering them and resting on them all day long.


----------



## docilej (Jan 11, 2022)

For women l like the thought of them in dresses (no jeans/panties).... just all that goodness free underneath just a skirt or sundress.


----------



## GROMOZANSKY (Aug 4, 2022)

Have u ever try maternity pants?? It cover whole belly,it doesn't get tight to wear them. I have big belly,and i took my late wife's maternity pants,and man that's comfortable. Try it,you will see it.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

Over, with the belt tied very tight so the damned pants don't slide down. When you wear them under, it feels like they're always 5 seconds away from just falling to the ground - not a good thing at work or in public. 

At home, under because who cares?


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 4, 2022)

under, can't stay up without suspenders and then pant legs look like a skirt with so much fabric. under, size 52 fits snuggly


----------



## Rj1112 (Aug 22, 2022)

As a dude, I prefer to wear it under, but I’m relatively thin & it doesn’t make much difference. On women, I find either attractive, but prefer over the tummy. I gravitate towards slightly chubby girls and personally find a round little tummy perked up by the pants to be irresistible


----------



## Collingwood75 (Sep 19, 2022)

JigglyBelly99 said:


> Which do you guys prefer? I miss girls wearing low rise jeans. I miss girls wearing jeans under the belly.
> 
> I love visible belly outlines and muffin tops. I love how you can see fat belly belly jiggle with every step
> 
> ...


over belly I would say


----------



## Buttonboy (Nov 21, 2022)

I’m large with a big belly so I like to pull my trousers up over my belly and wrap it up with a big wide belt.


----------



## Angelette (Nov 21, 2022)

I mainly wear leggings. Over belly because it's more comfy that way. It feels tight when under. 

But dresses all the way!


----------



## chantalfeedee (Nov 23, 2022)

I personally wear pants over my belly in the colder months because my lower belly can get cold when I wear my pants under my belly. However, when it's warmer I like to wear them under my belly, both because I think it looks a bit nicer and because it helps soaking up some moisture under the belly hang hahah


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Nov 23, 2022)

I have always worn over the belly but I have always lived the wilderness. Winds coming across the Dessert Plateau can mess with the kidneys. Snow can be on the mountains all year around.
This might annoy some of you. 
In the harsh conditions it is necessary to eat up to 4,000 calories in a day to stay skinny. That is big eating just to survive.


----------



## James1662 (Nov 23, 2022)

Under. Pants usually sag down anyways so that's where they go.


----------

